# are amitriptyline safe



## snoopnash

help ive been taking 10-20mg of amitriptyline and 4 - 6 tablets of 30/500 cocodmal and have just found out im pregnant about 6 weeks i think . im worried i could av harmed my baby has anyone got any advice


----------



## Mynxie

call your GP.

You're not supposed to just stop either medication. Give your GP a call and they will advise.

Welcome to the forum BTW x


----------



## Lazy Leo

I doubt it will have caused probles this early on, you have effectvely only been pg for four weeks - based on a 28 day cycle. 

Book an appointment with the doc, make it an emergency one if need be on Monday to discuss. Do not stop the medication, this is one you must wean off slowly. You could poss try NHS direct as well but I'm not sure if they can help or you coukd go to a local pharmacist.


----------



## snoopnash

ive managed to get in at gps on tues so hopefully she'll b able to put mi mind at ease n sort mi meds out.

thanks all xx


----------



## dizzy duck

Hi hun, congratulations on your :bfp:, firstly try not to panic, I was on Co codamol and Amitriptyline while TTC, Once I got my :bfp: I slowly came off them, you will not have harmed your baby and your doctor will advice you on how to reduce them. I know how you feel but everything will be okay, my little man is doing great so please don't panic. If you want to talk PM me. Congratulations again, take care :hugs: XX


----------



## charlottesma

congrats on your pregnancy, It is best to tal to your DR but if it puts your mind at rest a little i have been recommended to take amitriptyline for my migraines during the pregnancy as the normal drug I take is not safe, so I imagine it should be OK.


----------



## Jkelmum

https://www.safefetus.com/


----------



## Stiina

Yep, it's ok!! I'm on 20mg of Amitryptiline for my migraines too, and my doc said it's good to go, since it's such a low dose.


----------



## snoopnash

thanks for all replys! u've helped put my mind at ease n its good to know other women av taken these during pregnancy and reassuring to know that some docs reccomend them which makes me realise they cant b too bad. im guna av a word wi doc on tues but uve all certainly mad me smile about my pregnancy again n alot less worried. 
i cant say thanks enough xxx


----------



## Chaos

Yes, have a talk with your doctor as some anti depressants are not safe at all in pregnancy. I was talking Klonopin (Clonazepam) to help me sleep, before I got pregnant and had to stop because of the risk of fetal defects. Pregnancy is now my calming pill haha.

Here is a useful site I use for work (this is a direct link to the drug you're taking) https://www.medicinenet.com/amitriptyline/article.htm


----------



## snoopnash

well i went to the docs today n she took me off all my meds. i asked her if i could av harmed my baby n she just said wats done is done n no point in worrying about it now. she didnt reassure me at all. im seeing midwife tom so guna av a chat wi her. just thought id let u know x


----------

